# Oh Trodery.......where are you?



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

You may have your work cut out for you on this job. Found this photo today and had to share.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

He may need to bring a few brews to get through that pile of dust.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL.... That would seem to be quite a challenge but I bet I could knock it off in an hour!


----------

